# Smell



## duffman (Mar 17, 2009)

Okay so harvest is nearly here.
My biggest problem right noo is the smell. My old lady does not mind me growing but when it starts stinking out her super clean odourless house we got problems! 
I cant dry it in the shed because 1 shed is at the front of the house and if anyone comes they will smell it.The other shed is next to a cop so thats out aswel.
I am thinking of drying it up in the roof. Will that stink my house out still?
What can i do to try keep the smell to a minimul. Obviously i am going to have to dry it somewhere and tell her to stick it eventually but i really need to do something to lessen the smell.
I thought about making  a box with an extractor fan on it but i know i will mess it up,i really am not good at making stuff like that! Plus harvest is in about 4 days and i got 0 $.
Help...


----------



## DutchMasterPuff (Mar 17, 2009)

duffman said:
			
		

> Okay so harvest is nearly here.
> My biggest problem right noo is the smell. My old lady does not mind me growing but when it starts stinking out her super clean odourless house we got problems!
> I cant dry it in the shed because 1 shed is at the front of the house and if anyone comes they will smell it.The other shed is next to a cop so thats out aswel.
> I am thinking of drying it up in the roof. Will that stink my house out still?
> ...



Wow u live next door to a cop and u did not plan for odor???  I honestly don't know what to tell u with Zero Dollars cause Your House is gonna smell and your neighbors will probably notice. How many plants do u have? Well I'm sure there is some way for u to get some money u might want to borrow some and check out the DIY section and build a dry box or build an odor machine. Or you can worry about going to jail without getting to smoke any of it and thats the least of your worries. Do you have a carbon filter in your Grow room?? cause u could just hang the buds in there and leave the fan and filter on. I hope for you and your wife's sake that u figure something out because as im sure u already know its not just going to affect you if someone finds out about your grow and u get raided.


----------



## duffman (Mar 18, 2009)

haha its not my wife its my mum. i am on bail aswel. ah crap.
i am thinking about siliconing every corner of the shed and leaving it in there. i have got 4 plants. 1 is 9ft the others are 3ft.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 18, 2009)

You could quick dry it, but thats not to everyones taste.


----------



## marcnh (Mar 18, 2009)

Take a crap on your kitchen floor. 2nd option is to get some activated carbon and look at the DIY threads on making a carbon filter. its not hard man! don't ** me, if you can set up a simple grow, you can make an activated carbon filter.  I once dried inside a cooler with the lid shut. I used newspaper to layer the weed, then had moisture crystals on the bottom. I also heard in cali some used to dry in sealed cedar boxes. I can attest to cedars ability to soak up water and draw out moisture (also from the air) when I made a canoe. It like a sponge. Maybe cedar with moisture crystals and the bud layered in newspaper with a fan blowing on the outside of the box?  It would work in my mind, but no promises. I've actually wanted to try that one for a while.
Also look up ONA gel.  That might work for you.
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Substorm (Mar 18, 2009)

duffman said:
			
		

> i am on bail aswel.


and you live next to a cop?  :holysheep:  I think you should have waited this out until you found yourself in a better situation to grow (not an insult just my opinion), probably your best option is to make your own carbon filter, from what I've read it should only run you like $40-$50 dollars, IM not sure of the size of your current grow but a 6 X 14 filter would be good to clean the air every 1 minute in a walk in closet space,I found one for 26.95 plus shipping all you need to do is mount a small fan on it.  Another option to consider is buying a battery powered refrigerator ionizer, IM considering throwing one of these in my grow tent along with my 6 x 14 carbon filter just to be safe, all it is is a miniature version of the clean air ionizer, I have never used one of these before but Im thinking if you put it in a large cooler with your bud it should be enough to get rid of the smell these are very cheap and run like $10 - $20, I  googled one for $5 plus shipping,  send me a pm for the links as I am a noob on this site and cannot post links yet.

Good luck!


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 18, 2009)

do you have access to a dehumidifier if so just chop the plants down and leave in a room with the dehumid on full power with no air/fans blowing.

ps a good thing to do is stop feeding them anything now so they will dry whilst still in their pots so less time drying once cut down and hung to dry as near to dehumid as is possible.

or fast dry could dry buds on top of hps reflector ive done this in the past for a fast smoke.

hope this helps ya out.

if you dry buds on roof you is not gonna make bail next time for sure man

lol

uk420maan


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 20, 2009)

You dont want to half arse the dry/cure. or all that precious grow time is for squat..


----------



## nvthis (Apr 2, 2009)

Dude, find your best bud, offer him half to dry it right at his place, and get it the hell outta yer house. You got yourself in a fairly dumb pickle. Might be worth some of the crop not to have to worry about it.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 2, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Dude, find your best bud, offer him half to dry it right at his place, and get it the hell outta yer house. You got yourself in a fairly dumb pickle. Might be worth some of the crop not to have to worry about it.


 
you see the date? :giggle::48:


----------



## nvthis (Apr 2, 2009)

NO!!:rofl: Actually I saw the 3 and past on the rest lol. Good call TN. Hey, you got any bud shots going there yet bro????


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 2, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> NO!!:rofl: Actually I saw the 3 and past on the rest lol. Good call TN. Hey, you got any bud shots going there yet bro????


Im lazy.. I'll post some tomorrow... I pinky swear


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 2, 2009)

How much ya wanna bet that dude has already smoked it all? hehe


----------



## nvthis (Apr 2, 2009)

Or, he's wishing he'd sold it for bail money!:rofl: It's been a few weeks. Yer probably right, though.


----------

